# MaXX  Desktop,  new  desktop environment on the horizon for FreeBSD ?



## teo (Dec 21, 2019)

This is what they published on reddit:


```
New desktop environment on the horizon for FreeBSD users and SGI fans
```


----------



## Crivens (Dec 21, 2019)

Reddit? The `cat /dev/random | strings` of the internet?

Let's see, I wish them all the luck.


----------



## blackhaz (Dec 21, 2019)

I've been able to found this old thread with screenshots:
_View: https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/b8cv8f/maxx_maxx_interactive_desktop_v20_indigo_release/_


Sorry for the off-topic, but reddit is actually one of the sanest places out there. It has exciting communities of aerospace engineers, professional historians, amateur archaeologists, philosophers and fossil hunters. Some subreddits host discussions on ham radio, geopolitics, personal retirement and professional investment strategies, movies, sailing, physics and what not... There are whole subreddits dedicated to, say, art, statistics, data visualization or problems that could happen with your car, local social clubs, mechanical keyboards and those who cherish long forgotten gravures depicting old towns. There is lots of inspiring and quality content on rocket engine tests, space flight and exploration and the history of computers. This is not to mention the daily dose of humor delivered via endless subreddits, such as r/creepy, r/evilbuildings, r/thalassophobia or r/ShowerThoughts. Amazing people.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 21, 2019)

You are right, there are worse places. Maybe   I forgot the smiley?


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 21, 2019)

I sometimes view discussions on Reddit, though I don't participate.  There are some good threads there, but there's a lot of noise to filter through.  Always have to be mindful of bad info there.  Kind of the opposite of this forum. If I see something here I can pretty much assume it's good info.  Over there you have to substantiate things before accepting them as correct.  I think it's one of if not the biggest public forum and people can be pretty careless there.

Anyway, not much info so far but a link to an archived thread.  Would like to see more about it.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 21, 2019)

teo said:


> This is what they published on reddit



The actual thread: _View: https://old.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/e8cj8f/new_desktop_environment_on_the_horizon_for/_

(I won't fight the misguided XenForo auto-formatting feature this time. Ask forum admin to disable that trash if you don't like it.)


----------



## shkhln (Dec 21, 2019)

CraigHB said:


> I sometimes view discussions on Reddit, though I don't participate. There are some good threads there, but there's a lot of noise to filter through. Always have to be mindful of bad info there.



That heavily depends on a particular subreddit, /r/freebsd is usually awful.


----------



## maxxdesktop (Apr 10, 2020)

hello folks!  Here's a much more recent screenshot of MaXX Desktop in action...  still a long way to go... but an binary preview will be made available soon...

You can find us at:


			MaXX Interactive Desktop
		

https://www.facebook.com/maxxdesktop

and on Slack
https://join.slack.com/t/maxxdesktop/shared_invite/enQtNjA1MjI5MjkzMjQ4LTBkYzUxNWU3YjBjN2I1NjQwZGE5YWI5MDc4YWExNmUzOGMwODBmNDUxODgxYzFlNTE5OTg4NGIyOWEzM2I2ZjA


----------



## tingo (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks for the progress update!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 12, 2020)

Is there a dev .tar.gz source to download or currenlty only pictures.


----------



## wolffnx (Apr 13, 2020)

I'like the retro style,seems very fast


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Aug 25, 2020)

maxxdesktop said:


> hello folks!  Here's a much more recent screenshot of MaXX Desktop in action...  still a long way to go... but an binary preview will be made available soon...
> 
> You can find us at:
> 
> ...



How did you get it working on FreeBSD..? There are no real resources on this. 

By the way, how is resource usage?


----------



## judd (Aug 25, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> I'like the retro style,seems very fast



Looking at those two captures, I am left with Enlightenment of the great Rasterman.


----------

